# No Samba after updating to sys-libs/tevent-0.9.30

## Irre

Updating sys-libs/tevent from sys-libs/tevent-0.9.29 to sys-libs/tevent-0.9.30 made Samba Server invisible to Windows7 and Linux!

Going back to sys-libs/tevent-0.9.29 solved the problem.

```

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/arm/13.0/armv6j, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r2, 3.19.3-raspberrypi+ armv6l)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.19.3-raspberrypi+-armv6l-ARMv6-compatible_processor_rev_7_-v6l-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:      495728 total,     94184 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2093584 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 02 Sep 2016 04:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p46

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p46::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.0-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r2::gentoo

net-fs/samba-4.2.14::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="pam system-mitkrb5 winbind -acl -addc -addns -ads -aio -avahi -client -cluster -cups -dmapi -fam -gnutls -iprint -ldap -quota (-selinux) -syslog -systemd -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

sys-libs/tevent-0.9.30::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="python" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. OP marked that a downgrade avoids the issue, but I do not consider that a solution, so I am leaving the thread without a Solved marker. -Hu]

----------

## jnack95

Thank you for posting this.  My whole server got borked (various failures of smbd and consistent failures of nmbd) and spent all day yesterday banging my head on the keyboard trying to fix it.  I confirm that downgrading to tevent-0.9.29 fixed all my problems and I never would have found this if you didn't post it.  Someone should probably file a bug.....

----------

## Irre

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592502

----------

